# Pregnancy Test ?



## lunamegn (Nov 30, 2004)

If this is the wrong forum please excuse and move, thanks!

I was wondering - if you're well past your expected period date - like a week - can you take a test any time during the day and expect accurate results or is it best to wait and do it in the morning?


----------



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

I read that you can do it at any time but don't pee for 3-4 hours beforehand and don't load up on liquids, that will dilute your urine.


----------



## lunamegn (Nov 30, 2004)

Thank you!


----------



## geck_07 (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm 8 days late, cd37.....and I'm getting BFN's . I went to my doctor yesterday and he told me that it's best to wait until cd40 to test....some people implant later than others and hcg comes at different levels at different times for everyone. Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## hookahgirl (May 22, 2005)

So, what did the test say??


----------



## lunamegn (Nov 30, 2004)

Whit! It was positive! Oh boy. It was supposed to be a hypothetical question for future reference!!


----------



## hookahgirl (May 22, 2005)

SO?!?!?!? You are preggo!?!?!?!?!? Whoot!!!!!
YOu better tell the rest of the girls or I will spill the beans for you(JUST KIDDING)















Oh how exciting!!
WHItney


----------



## lunamegn (Nov 30, 2004)

I WILL! Yet another member of the September mama's club. I knew one of yous would find my post! Just kidding. It's so early, I just tested yesterday and believe me, I wanted to run right over there and tell everyone. I'm exciting, but a little apprehensive because of the surgery and everything with Joaquin - it seems like a weird time, but it also feels out of our hands. I'm excited. I will tell them soon, don't go spillin the beans for me woman!!


----------



## hookahgirl (May 22, 2005)

Your secret is safe with me!!!








I understand your apprehesion, but I am still super stoked for you and Chris and Joaquin!!
Whoo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lunamegn (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks, Whit! We're exciting, a little nervous, but happy! I'll be letting everyone know soon...


----------



## phunkylady (Sep 27, 2006)

congrats, over here too!!!







I think its completely natural to be nervous given what you've gone through; just stay positive and think happy, healthy thoughts







I'm sure everything will be as it should - you're on the path you're meant to be on, and look what wonderful things it has brought you so far.


----------



## lunamegn (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks Katie! Your so right about all the wonderful things. Must think positive and visualize healthy babe.


----------

